# Good places to buy Cichlids?



## boulderer (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking for good stores (either online, or traditional brick n' mortar) that have a wide variety of cichlid selection. Of particular interest are Peacock's.

Any suggestions?

If you know of any good online retails (within Canada, or ship to Canada for cheap) please pass those links along as well. If they offer the ability to pick Male or Female that would be a plus.

Thanks


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

we have a good amount of sponsors on the forum that probably have what you are wanting

Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA - Powered by vBulletin

are you looking for anything specific?

you could also post a LF(looking for) ad on the classifieds and see if any hobbiests have some as well


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

boulderer said:


> Looking for good stores (either online, or traditional brick n' mortar) that have a wide variety of cichlid selection. Of particular interest are Peacock's.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Hey,

I saw some Peacocks at Fantasy Aquatics recently and they are big enough to differentiate between male and female.

IPU also has a good selection of African Cichlids (all sizes), they might have peacocks too.

We used to have a sponsor specializing in AfricanCichlids, but they are not a sponsor anymore. Check out the stores mentioned above.

If you need more information on other sources, then feel free to PM me.
Good Luck on your hunt  They are not easy to find nowadays.


----------



## redsnapper (May 12, 2010)

Try Tom in Surrey. 778 3941978. he may not be a sponsor here any more , but he still has a rather large selection of cichlids


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

i've ordered through Cichlaholic.com - Fish Lists, myonly complaint was to many peacocks on the lists I'm a Mbuna fan lol


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, probably to do with supply/demand and market price of peacocks which tend to be way higher than mbuna.



-DC- said:


> i've ordered through Cichlaholic.com - Fish Lists, myonly complaint was to many peacocks on the lists I'm a Mbuna fan lol


----------

